# Can't teach Roo to Bark



## arma_dylan (Aug 18, 2010)

So the basic issue is I can't teach Roo to speak. Reason being she never barks and there is no trigger except perhaps another dog that makes her bark. I've tried a great deal of things to Rile her up but shes only barked in the house maybe 3 times...ever... 

She is extremely intelligent and knows sit, lay down, roll over, paw, jump, stay etc. The reason I want her to know is for intimidation factor as I often walk at night in downtown areas. She would sooner lick a mugger then see any human as a perceived threat.

Any ideas? What makes your dog bark besides typical things?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Have you backtied her and teased her up with a favorite toy? That will do it usually. Reward as soon as she makes a noise then wait it out til she actually barks. Sometimes watching another dog getting teased(while being backtied) will frustrate enough to get a dog barking.

I really wouldn't want my dog to bark in such as situation as you want. A well behaved, obedient dog is intimidating to a stranger(they have no clue the dog isn't protection trained), and many just bark because they are fearful, not confident.


----------



## arma_dylan (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't want the dog to bark at strangers whilst walking, I just want the ability to have her bark on command. The dog does not have to know why she is doing it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Did you read this thread?
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/how-do-i-teach-my-dog/144972-guard-command.html


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i recently taught Shasta by growling and barking at her lol. i would make various sounds until i figured out what caught her attention and got her to make a noise. i also trained her with a hand signal (basically a talking hand really lol) while i was doing it and saying speak. Only took about an hour and she's 6 months old. really about figuring out what triggers a reaction. When she does a huff at you, reward and say good. Gradually go up from there until she actually barks.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I did the same as KZoppa. Only I placed a paper towel roll (just the cardboard part) open end over my mouth to create a echo. Now, whenever Bo sees the paper towel roll he gets excited thinking we are gonna play.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

ring the doorbell LOL all these trick or treaters are driving scout nuts... and he NEVER barks unless he has to go potty really bad... but then again it could teach him to only bark at the doorbell


----------

